# forellensee...forellen angeln in der nähe  von Selje



## Ostfriese (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

wir sind in diesem Jahr wieder in der Nähe von selje. Da  es recht windanfällig ist worden wir sind ist meine Frage nun  ob es dort Seen gibt die man beangeln darf. 
Wir sind in bei Leikanger das liegt genau auf der anderen Seite am vanylvsfjord.
Vielleicht  kennt dort auch noch  jemand  stellen für plattfisch und Co. 

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Gruß 

Bernd


----------

